# There is no end to mods.... 297.61BHP ACHIEVED



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

well i thought it was all over... then suddenly awesome decide to throw a spanner in the works. they are now supplying SEM inlet manifolds... so after seeing one in the flesh i had to have it !!!!

*THE PRODUCT*
so what does it look like, well i had it fitted and lets have a look shall we:-
The first time i managed to take a pic was at the dead of night just after having the car back:-









Finally managed to get some pics today:-
















can ya spot another mod i've done this week :wink:

HOW BIG IS IT !!!









There is also a carbon cover that comes with the manifold.. (not managed to get round to fitting it yet)









*RESULTS*
So now down to the business end.. what did it do... well after pulling 373.43lb/ft previously i knew it was abit OTT, so part of the plan was to pull this back a little so i didn't snap a rod. now i'd much rather have 300bhp and 300lb/ft thant 280bhp and 370lb/ft... so heres the results:-









So thats pretty much it !!! the results speak for themselves *297.61BHP* & *354.11lb/ft* all in all a pretty sucessful results(15BHP Gain but Lost about 15lb/ft) the only thing missing from the car is a exhaust manifold.. so with that on the stock KO4 should be reaching more than 300BHP !!!!!!

I know i'll get asked so the price.. this aint a cheap peice of kit, (even more expensive seeing as getting them in the UK is a nightmare... Fortuntly awesome GTI in manchester are dealing with getting them here.. Price is around £650+VAT which compared to the gains of fornt mount intercoolers and cost of them seems pretty imense, although probably wouldn't be as good without a front mount in the first place.

Well let the discussions begin !!!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

TONY,

Amazing, you never cease to amaze me, good on you   
Cant wait to see how it performs at Santa Pod next week :wink: :wink:

Wow if i put this manifold on my car if it gives me 15bhp extra i will be over 300 bhp   

ummmmmmmmmm ....... well maybe after my next mod in the pipeline at the moment :wink: :wink: i may look into the manifold 

Well done tony, pretty amazing result.

SAV...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Very impressive mate!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> Wow if i put this manifold on my car if it gives me 15bhp extra i will be over 300 bhp


what you running at the moment sav? jesus mate your a dark horse having more BHP than me at the pod last time... yeah i'm worried about the trade off on torque for the pod.. but the increase in HP should make up for it..

P.S have you seen the GT28 turbo that uses the KO4 outlet for TIP and stock Downpipe flange? seems like a pretty good way to go without megga upgrades.. awesome are thinking of getting one in to test it out. (with a uprated exhaust manifold) watching intently to see how it goes...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Awe-inspiring as ever mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Mental! 8)

Fingers crossed it all holds together for you


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice ...You stripping any weight off for the pod run?,


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Mental! 8)
> 
> Fingers crossed it all holds together for you


Seconded.

I thought the rods couldn't take much over 330ft/lbs?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> I thought the rods couldn't take much over 330ft/lbs?


well it's been running over 340 for years... was 370lb/ft but i've reduced via the inlet. it's safer now.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the rods couldn't take much over 330ft/lbs?
> ...


Sweet there goes my fears. :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> Sweet there goes my fears. :lol: :lol:


it's not a exact thing... some will fail at 320 but the concensus seems to be 340... like i said i been over for a long time... but others haven't been as lucky.. but for me 350 is safer than my 370 i was running... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wow that looks great Tony, whole bay looks awesome i think wd


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

gazzer1964 said:


> wow that looks great Tony, whole bay looks awesome i think wd


Nope no WD, althought it needs it... think the camera is quite flattering... :lol:


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice work m8ty my 13.8 at the pod is looking shakey now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

As ever pushing the boundry......lovin it :wink:

Dave.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

You never considered york raceway.. much closer than the pod for the NW/Yorks crew.. ..and a good laugh


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

cool! i was only checking out those sem manifolds on the U.S site yesterday thats brill if awsome gti do them !!
doesnt it use a larger throttle body ? or can you use stanard


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

beautifull engine bay tony. very nice indeed


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

TT SMITHY said:


> cool! i was only checking out those sem manifolds on the U.S site yesterday thats brill if awsome gti do them !!
> doesnt it use a larger throttle body ? or can you use stanard


 can use stock.. which is what i'm doing at the mo. upgrade later is doable.

oh and gunner you got details on the york place.. may organise something there during show season,


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

DI4COV said:


> Nice work m8ty my 13.8 at the pod is looking shakey now :lol: :lol: :lol:


maybe not... it's all about the driver and grip issues aside i don't think i'll be able to string it all together.. not whilst the car is abit of a unknown at the moment.. banding wise..and where the power lies ect... i'm loving the note it gives the engine though... really good sound..


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

looks good, I have the Dahlback inlet manifold and I have had 293 on vag-com.

I am looking to give mine a refresh soon??


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Stub said:


> looks good, I have the Dahlback inlet manifold and I have had 293 on vag-com.
> 
> I am looking to give mine a refresh soon??


seems to be a good mod.. surprised it hasn't been explored more.. over 290 for you too.. have ya got a exhaust mani? i think thats the way to get over 300bhp


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> can ya spot another mod i've done this week :wink:


That'll be the clear corners - nice work :wink:

Must dash need to order an inlet manifold :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

nothing like healthy competition..

weight reduction is where its at for running 1/4s...  fact....

i expect to see pics of people with 1 seat in , and no rears / spare tyre , jack tool kits etc.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] The pain the pain [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice work Tony, Looks really great. 15 BHP up on standard manifold? that looks like a really good improvment. what other mods are you running?

Kevin


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Tony. Beautiful engine bay. Looks like a proper performance car.

What is the engineering/technical benefit of this larger inlet manifold? Is it to do with more free-flowing mixture or simply less charge pressure loss over the manifold?

I'm sure you've been asked this lots before, but the alloy cover fasteners...? Where from & how much. Those placky ones bug me.

Onwards and ever upwards in the Rigby garage. I think 300/300 is a good set of target figures.

Doug


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Hi Tony. Beautiful engine bay. Looks like a proper performance car.
> 
> What is the engineering/technical benefit of this larger inlet manifold? Is it to do with more free-flowing mixture or simply less charge pressure loss over the manifold?
> 
> ...


Hi Doug. These I should think viewtopic.php?f=15&t=196109


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

And you thought you had finished with engine mods :roll: Come on now get real :lol: Looking very impressive mate I must say. Now then where's Syd :wink: 
BTW answer ya bloody text [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Big numbers from that little k04. Welldone Rigby.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Doug - I think the larger plenum chamber slows the air down so it can make it to each inlet tract with less resistance.
Maybe the internal surface is worked more for better flow as well.

Looking fantastic Tony, I'm aiming to be at the pod nxt week so I'll see you there   

Graham


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Doug Short said:


> What is the engineering/technical benefit of this larger inlet manifold? Is it to do with more free-flowing mixture or simply less charge pressure loss over the manifold?


I was told when I got mine, that the OEM is a good design but doesn't give equal pressure to each chamber, the redesign tries to help this, mine was put on with a few other mods but it did seem to help the pull up top... this other design may be different to mine though?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Well done Tony [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and the car's looking good too mate. 8)

DAZ


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

as said the standard tends to give cylinder 1 a hard time on raised boost... usually any engine failure piston / valve tends to be on number 1. (the nearest to the charge pipe and the last on the inlet leg).. it has been sugessted that many failkures are caused by a lean burn on this cylinder...

as for performance, well we all know widening things help with flows ect, over on the seat cupra site out of all the manni's tested the SEM came out very very goood for the price.. (there are 2 that are better but are ££££'s) and the SEM seems to be the one everyone over there wants to get there hands on...

as said just need a exhaust mani to go with this now and the car should be done, (unless of course i go down mattb's route, as i'm very impressed with the backdraft kit he's running, and the SEM will work great with that kit)


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Talking about maxed out stage2 TT, now this is it! Good job!

I've started to save some pennies for GT2860RS Eliminator, as that is the logial next step for Stage2 cars. No need for new DP and pipe work. Exhaust manifold is something that has to be solved tough. Do you know if it has to be cast or does a proper custom one do?

We need a Stage2 to BT Eliminator pioneer and I vote you for the job


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Seems like 300 is the max for ST2, anymore would need internals doing.
I would suggest a drive in drive out engine swap with internals done and an uprated manifold with GT28 fitted which would mate up with the same fittings. Would 7k be about right for 400 horses.
Steve


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Looking really good Tony, can't get mine back anywhere near that! YET!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Looking good Tony, impressive stuff..................... i know were to go now for someone to take the front bumper off :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> Looking good Tony, impressive stuff..................... i know were to go now for someone to take the front bumper off :lol: :lol: :lol:


front bumper was the easy bit... splitting the lights to put in the clear corners was a whole differen't story... has to be the worst job i've ever done on the TT, WHAT A NIGHMARE !!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good Tony, impressive stuff..................... i know were to go now for someone to take the front bumper off :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Dont forget to clean the oven.. :roll: 
Why didnt you colour code the inserts why you were at it like Luke has just done, that is a cool mod.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Tony

I have some clear corners to put in too. I decided against the Dayline front LED lights as I don't like the design of them at all and the quality of the front lights are dubious.

I bought some clear corners and will make the inserts on mine darker. I also ordered two relays and some amber LEDs and Day LEDs for the clear corners.

I will run Day running lights on the clear corner and when the indicator comes on the relay will cut out the day LED for the indicator.

What was the worst part of the job for you? I will probably attempt it with a heat gun if that is possible rather than putting the lights in the oven, dunno if that would be easier. :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

hardest part was splitting the lights... then once split the taps on the lense seemed stronger than the titanium inserts... ended up cracking 2.. was a absolute pig of a job... mine are getting left no LED or spraying.. i never again will have a desire to split those lights... all done and back together in a day... but still i've done bigger jobs with ease, and that was just a nighmare (i used a heat gun) No only are they a pig to split, but they are a pig to put back.. the glue goes off very quickly and i needed to use a clamp to push while i seated insert... I do wonder how many lights are fully pushed back together to the markers as from my experience you could get away with them not being (although i didn't risk it) all in all was it worth it?... PROBABLY NOT... does it look good? HELL YEAH... would i ever do another set... GOD NO.. well maybe one or two as long as the owners (like spen or syd) can understand how much of a bad job it is, and don't hate me if it goes wrong !!!!


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> well i thought it was all over... then suddenly awesome decide to throw a spanner in the works. they are now supplying SEM inlet manifolds... so after seeing one in the flesh i had to have it !!!!
> 
> *THE PRODUCT*
> so what does it look like, well i had it fitted and lets have a look shall we:-
> ...


Nice
SEM is one of the highest flowing, equal cyl flow manifolds out there..
what spec did you get? smallport and std throttle body size?

I've run SEM for a few years now... . Nice, proven manifold.
my ibiza runs one, albeit with 8 injectors in it.

Comparitive flow data from when it was first introduced: Where SEM is not mentioned, it was slightly more than the 007 monstor 007 in flow terms.









Now flow does'nt guarantee power, but seeing a nice flow and equal flowing between the runners is nice... Helps for an even afr across the cylinders and equal filling.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

wow i didn't realise that, i thought i'd read it was more than APR but less than the 2 top ones... quite a good result there then... plus i love the way the SEM looks in the bay.

Good flow increase. and i am running at 4bar to prevent lean, although think the fuel pump needs a change.. it's getting on abit now..

i'm toying which way to go.. KO4 exhaust manifold or GT28 Kit...

i have heard a rummor that there is a GT28 modified to fit the KO4 exhaust Manifold also... but can't seem to find the site.. it's only claiming 350BHP so in real terms probably only come out with 330... have you heard of anything like that bill?


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> i have heard a rummor that there is a GT28 modified to fit the KO4 exhaust Manifold also... but can't seem to find the site.. it's only claiming 350BHP so in real terms probably only come out with 330... have you heard of anything like that bill?


ATP Turbo makes GT2860RS and GT2871R to use in stock location with stock size DP and exhaust manifold links.
Ebay UK GT2860RS
Ebay UK GT2871R
ATP GT2860RS
ATP GT2871R


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm interested in one of the ATP replacement turbo's too.

Has anyone on here actually had one fitted?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im sure i can hear Tony tapping away on his computer ordering 1 now.
Just a case of which one.. :lol: 
See you a little quicker at the next meet.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

this looks like the one http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170355521002&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

although abit worried about the k03/ko4 manifold.. thought they were different :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Im sure i can hear Tony tapping away on his computer ordering 1 now.
> Just a case of which one.. :lol:
> See you a little quicker at the next meet.. :roll:
> Steve


not just yet... but hell yes i like the look of it... but the stock exhaust mani seems to be the issue here... with cracking... need to find a better mani.

although:-
This turbo has a flow capacity of about 400HP.

Turbine 
-Wheel: 53.85mm w/ 76 trim 
-Housing: .86 or .64 ar

Compressor 
-Wheel: 71mm w/ 56 trim 
-Housing: .60 ar

Vs

This turbo has a flow capacity of about 350HP.

Turbine
-Wheel: 53.85mm w/ 76 trim
-Housing: .64 or .86 A/R

Compressor
-Wheel: 60mm w/ 62 trim
-Housing: .60 A/R

smaller compressor wheel has a higher BHP output?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Tony

Is your finger twitching??


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

frakay100 said:


> Tony
> 
> Is your finger twitching??


Not as much as his backside :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

frakay100 said:


> Tony
> 
> Is your finger twitching??


Not yet... i'm not sure on how well it'll be with stock mani, afterall BT kits are done with new mani's ect for a reason...

although does look like a good bolt on that would go with the revo stage 3 software... just abit concerned that some bits may be abit narrow for the power gains of the turbo...


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Ah goooo on - Ye will Ye will Ye will Ye will Ye will Ye will Yee will

I'll keep an eye on your post then just in case you drag up some good manifolds as I am on the hunt.

Also i'm getting the SEM as they give enough material for a 4mm overbore which means I can use on the standard head or just have it machined for the ported head. Result.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

frakay100 said:


> I'll keep an eye on your post then just in case you drag up some good manifolds as I am on the hunt.


thought you was going BIGGGGGG Turbo... you'll need a manifold that can join to it.. the thing with the turbo's above is that they can bolt direct to the stock manifold flange.. where as this can use the stock mani's


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> wow i didn't realise that, i thought i'd read it was more than APR but less than the 2 top ones... quite a good result there then... plus i love the way the SEM looks in the bay.
> 
> Good flow increase. and i am running at 4bar to prevent lean, although think the fuel pump needs a change.. it's getting on abit now..
> 
> ...


I've not seen one 1st hand, sorry. On Vortex I dont believe its got good results tho, with some comment to its hotside being compromised. In my experience the k04 manifold is going to choke anything... The hybrids I have seen unlock a lot of flow/power when combined with a higher flowing exhaust manifold, and egts drop also.. all good things.
We have wellys hybrid running 338bhp on my dyno, and mines not a happy dyno, where most remapped k04's achieve 245-260bhp region max.. (I say most as there have been a couple of exceptions lately)

Have you checked block 032 to see your fuel trims? Presume yours is a wideband car yea?
if you get to log it to check, look at block 001, 002 and 031 to see the adjustment lambdas having to make to achieve its target. When I fitted my hiflow inlet manifold originally (the 007 with R32 throttle back then) I instantly ran leaner and max'd out my then injectors.. check out your injector duty cycle also.. they may be running quote high now.
regards
bill


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

> thought you was going BIGGGGGG Turbo... you'll need a manifold that can join to it.. the thing with the turbo's above is that they can bolt direct to the stock manifold flange.. where as this can use the stock mani's


Indeed, but I am struggling to find suppliers of manifolds apart form the likes of J*S who I will give a wide berth. Will keep an eye in case you bring any suppliers that I don't know of who also have race manifolds in their range. I am sure there are a few. I am sure Backdraft or Jabba can supply a manifold tho.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

badger5 said:


> Have you checked block 032 to see your fuel trims? Presume yours is a wideband car yea?
> if you get to log it to check, look at block 001, 002 and 031 to see the adjustment lambdas having to make to achieve its target. When I fitted my hiflow inlet manifold originally (the 007 with R32 throttle back then) I instantly ran leaner and max'd out my then injectors.. check out your injector duty cycle also.. they may be running quote high now.
> regards
> bill


Not had chance to log it myself bill... however your right about the lean, it was anticipated and the 4bar reg went back on and with some tweaking the gases looked ok with the lamber up the exhaust.. i do really need to do some proper logging, and was supposed to be doing a excell sheet for John H that people can paste there logs into but never finding time these days...

I'm at santapod at the weekend.. hopefully the track will be better than last time... and i don't blow it up :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

frakay100 said:


> > thought you was going BIGGGGGG Turbo... you'll need a manifold that can join to it.. the thing with the turbo's above is that they can bolt direct to the stock manifold flange.. where as this can use the stock mani's
> 
> 
> Indeed, but I am struggling to find suppliers of manifolds apart form the likes of J*S who I will give a wide berth. Will keep an eye in case you bring any suppliers that I don't know of who also have race manifolds in their range. I am sure there are a few. I am sure Backdraft or Jabba can supply a manifold tho.


there's a couple of k04 mani's I have seen in development currently.
something will be available shortly I am sure


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

badger5 said:


> there's a couple of k04 mani's I have seen in development currently.
> something will be available shortly I am sure


c'mon spill the beans :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> > there's a couple of k04 mani's I have seen in development currently.
> ...


If he does he runs the risk of being accused of blatant advertising Tony not that it's stopped him before. :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Personally les i never saw it as advertising... it's not like he's offering someone elses product with the TIP.. it's his own... and no differen't than the WAS DRL's or the bolt kits, or any other of the bits and bats that people make up and flog... never really saw a issue personally... and this wouldn't be advertising but informing which companies are currently developing such things...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Personally les i never saw it as advertising... it's not like he's offering someone elses product with the TIP.. it's his own... and no differen't than the WAS DRL's or the bolt kits, or any other of the bits and bats that people make up and flog... never really saw a issue personally... and this wouldn't be advertising but informing which companies are currently developing such things...


I agree Tony, I am just stating that some may think so as as been posted before. :wink:


----------



## JohnD (May 7, 2002)

Hi All,

I have been running the eliminator kit for a few years using the standard manifold. It was mapped by p-torque and we achieved 310 ish probably higher as this was measured on the last of many runs and everything was very hot. It also made 350 lbs of torque. It's been reliable and fits ok with the 3" downpipe and can either connect to a standard or 3" Tip. It was fairly straightforward to fit, you have to trim a bit off of the heat shield and use an allen bolt on the manifold as the standard fixing is obscured by the new Turbo.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=96438&p=1066542&hilit=+atp#p1066542

John.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

JohnD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been running the eliminator kit for a few years using the standard manifold. It was mapped by p-torque and we achieved 310 ish probably higher as this was measured on the last of many runs and everything was very hot. It also made 350 lbs of torque. It's been reliable and fits ok with the 3" downpipe and can either connect to a standard or 3" Tip. It was fairly straightforward to fit, you have to trim a bit off of the heat shield and use an allen bolt on the manifold as the standard fixing is obscured by the new Turbo.
> 
> ...


Have you got the GT2860 or the GT 2871

Just interested in the turbo characteristics compared to K04
[smiley=cheers.gif] Graham


----------



## JohnD (May 7, 2002)

Hi Graham,

It's the GT2860 (350 flow) it spools up quickly although has a little more lag than a K04 but nothing noticeable. The Turbo really starts to kick in at 3000rpm so it's a good road car. There are different opinions on using the standard manifold mine has been fine so far and the EGT's are fine although the 3" down pipe helps.

John.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

JohnD is my new best friend :lol: :lol:

still not sure if to go 400 or 350... especially after this weekend...

so was it a engine removed job to do it? (just seen your signiture strip pics.. or is it a bolt on in the bay job?

i know the K04 can be removed with the engiine still in.


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> > there's a couple of k04 mani's I have seen in development currently.
> ...


there are a couple of manifolds I have seen in development..
I am as interested as you guys, as I know they will unlock some serious potential in the k04 equipped cars.
...and no I am not advertising it... they're products I am aware of, not that I have made myself.

As soon as they're available I will get one to try... and hope to hell it lasts longer than the 034 thing.


----------



## JohnD (May 7, 2002)

Hi Tony,

The engine was out in the pics for something else, we had to drop the sub-frame when fitting the Turbo because the old K04 bolts would not come out so the manifold and Turbo had to removed together! If you can get your old turbo off ok then it should be ok working from the top of the car.

Good guide here.. http://homepage.mac.com/bhardt/audicont ... nstall.pdf

The bigger Turbo would probably give you more lag though the GT28RS spools quickly.

John.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

JohnD said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> The engine was out in the pics for something else, we had to drop the sub-frame when fitting the Turbo because the old K04 bolts would not come out so the manifold and Turbo had to removed together! If you can get your old turbo off ok then it should be ok working from the top of the car.
> 
> ...


Had the turbo off and new nuts not so long ago for actuator so should be fine... debating the manifold issue, I really want a new one but seems to be none out there other than the chaep XS onese


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> debating the manifold issue, I really want a new one but seems to be none out there other than the chaep XS onese


Hi,

I am currently testing TSR's K04 tubular manifold on my own TT, zero reliability issues with the manifold itself so far & its been subjected to a good few hours testing on the dyno under pretty harsh conditions, & many more miles on the road.

Fabrication quality is excellent, & I am quite confident in its ongoing durability.









































































During our initial testing at the same boost pressure level (CR K04-23 Hybrid) we saw a peak 20bhp improvement over the stock manifold, & also a drop in EGT's.

Regards
Morgan


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

UK225 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently testing TSR's K04 tubular manifold on my own TT, zero reliability issues with the manifold itself so far & its been subjected to a good few hours testing on the dyno under pretty harsh conditions, & many more miles on the road.
> 
> ...


20bhp bloody hell that is substantial  that is a thing of beauty. I expect it is pretty expensive?

Charlie


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Charlie said:


> I expect it is pretty expensive?
> 
> Charlie


Hi Charlie,

I believe it is quite expensive (circa £700 but don't quote me on that!)... mainly due to the high man hours required to fabricate it.

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I would be very interested in the hybrid + this manifold and remap, if you get to a point of being happy with the package Morgan?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Hi Stub,

Will let you know how I get along 

However you will need more than just the turbo/manifold/remap... there are bigger injectors required, & also a conrod upgrade would be strongly advised amongst other things.

Regards
Morgan


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Morgan, was thinking the rods also, forgot about injectors but all good, very very interested!

Thanks
Stuart


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

UK225 said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > debating the manifold issue, I really want a new one but seems to be none out there other than the chaep XS onese
> ...


Link & Price please... I need to order !!!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> UK225 said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


Hi Tony,

No links i am afraid as its not yet been added to their website, likewise I am not 100% sure on costs as I loaned them my own TT for the physical development, & we then completed the data logging/reliability testing etc

However give TSR a call & ask for Rob, he will be able to advise you. (You are welcome to mention I suggest you speak to him)

http://www.tsr-performance.com/pages/contact.asp

Regards
Morgan


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

UK225 said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > debating the manifold issue, I really want a new one but seems to be none out there other than the chaep XS onese
> ...


Do you have logs for spool etc on this?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

badger5 said:


> Do you have logs for spool etc on this?


Hi Bill,

Yes sure.

Here is one example from first testing on TSR's dyno (The IAT's are high due to > not great cooling fan & very long pull)










Regards
Morgan


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

UK225 said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have logs for spool etc on this?
> ...


near 25secs of full load.. jeepers.. nice glow I imagine during that.. crikey!
thankyou for the log.. spools a little slower it looks like on log, is that how it is do you think?
Is it still CR hybrid original spec?

if of interest here's a spattering of assorted logs of hybrids on hi-flow manifolds, g/s and boost onset.. surge and not surging... http://www.badger-5.com/bin/k04-hybrid/hybrid-surge.xls

thanks for the info


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

badger5 said:


> near 25secs of full load.. jeepers.. nice glow I imagine during that.. crikey!
> thankyou for the log.. spools a little slower it looks like on log, is that how it is do you think?
> Is it still CR hybrid original spec?
> 
> ...


Hi Bill,

Your welcome.

Well we wanted to make some tests under pretty harsh conditions, & the beating it got on the dyno that day I would like to think pretty much achieved that&#8230; the collector was certainly a nice shade of hot hot hot during that run !

In regards turbo spec when it was stripped to replace the thrust bearing, CR ported the wastegate & fitted a 0.75bar actuator, but other than that it still has the same wheels etc now as it did when first purchased. (No turbine clipping or clearancing carried out)

The manifold does indeed appear have a small impact on spool times.. but then things were not exactly like for like (porting/actuator/mapping).. if we are comparing to the logs I posted on ASN ages ago.

I think we might "possibly" be able to get the CR hybrid spooled up nearly as quickly as with the stock mani, but then we are already experiencing light surge as it is.

As I am sure you probably find yourself, my own car has take second place to customers & finding the time to play can be difficult.. so it still isn't actually finished..

Thanks for the link to your data, will take a closer look at that later.

Regards
Morgan


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

UK225 said:


> As I am sure you probably find yourself, my own car has take second place to customers & finding the time to play can be difficult.. so it still isn't actually finished..
> 
> Thanks for the link to your data, will take a closer look at that later.
> 
> ...


my car has been stood for 11 months.. victim of customers first.. doh! lol
wellys S3 one is being sold onto another ASN S3 owner, and he's going to use one of my old IHI hybrids on my old tubular topmount manifold.. so I will need to sort a working reliable manifold for this other S3, which is a smallport car, so it will be interesting to see what surge I see, with 3" TIp, free flow exhaust mani etc etc.. Wellys ended up on the Xs Power thing, which dare I say it has worked ok thus far, better than the 3 weeks 034's thing managed. It wont be fitted by me on the other S3 tho, as I cant say I trust it to last long enough.

good news on my own car, I actually got the old engine out last night, and will be working on my own car this weekend! woohoo. well overdue.

take care
regards
bill


----------

